# Reparar cable vga o sustituirlo por uno nuevo..



## eloso (Jun 29, 2008)

hola, tube un problema con el cable vga de mi monitor LG flatron ez t5305, bueno, el problema fue que mi primito por andar de curiosojalo el cable del monitos que va conectao al oredenador y el cable se arranco y quisierasaber como cambiar el cable o repararlo.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 8, 2008)

Lo mejor es que lo lleves a un técnico de electrónica, en los monitores hay ----- ALTA TENSIÓN ----- y son muy PELIGROSOS


----------

